# Potato silencer



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I was watching an episode of "Bones" yesterday and they concluded that the bad guy used a "potato silencer", which they demostrated. One hand holds a potato at the muzzle of the gun while the other hand pulls the trigger.

It sounds risky and I don't understand the mechanism that would reduce the noise.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

A quick internet search leads me to call shenanigans. 

KG


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

kg333 said:


> A quick internet search leads me to call shenanigans.
> 
> KG


I did the same thing. My problem is that the same people who say that the potato does not work also say that the pop bottle does not work either.

I was at a Shot Show on Texas once and there was a demonstration of a pop bottle silencer and that definitely did work.

But now I'm wondering if the pillow silencer is an urban myth too.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Packard said:


> I did the same thing. My problem is that the same people who say that the potato does not work also say that the pop bottle does not work either.
> 
> I was at a Shot Show on Texas once and there was a demonstration of a pop bottle silencer and that definitely did work.
> 
> But now I'm wondering if the pillow silencer is an urban myth too.


I'm guessing that the effectiveness of a pillow depends a lot on the pillow. Even if not completely effective, I would guess that there is some supression to be had.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Packard said:


> I was watching an episode of "Bones" yesterday and they concluded that the bad guy used a "potato silencer", which they demostrated. One hand holds a potato at the muzzle of the gun while the other hand pulls the trigger.
> 
> It sounds risky and I don't understand the mechanism that would reduce the noise.


The mechanism that reduces the noise is anything that cools or slows the release of the powder gasses into the open air will cause a reduction in the amount of noise, and a change in the character of the noise (sounds not only quieter, but "different" from an unsuppressed gunshot).

That potato thing sounds like a good way to shoot yourself in the hand.

However, as construction and possession of suppressors/silencers is controlled by Federal and state governments, and most of the methods for noise suppression being discussed here are illegal in their most common forms, I'm going to close this thread.


----------

